# Hoyt Spider 30 for Sale



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've got a brother looking to sell his bow. He's found himself a girl he really likes and is looking to take the next steps.

Here is what he's posted in the ad. He's selling for $600.

Description

I have a Hoyt spyder 30 that I'm looking to sell. It has 50-60 lb limbs and a 29" draw. It has a 3 pin black gold slider sight, QAD drop away rest, 6 arrow fuse quiver and a bee stinger stabilizer. I have loved this bow, just need to get rid of it to help pay for some upcoming expenses.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/58528417








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh the things we will do for Love!


----------

